# Thanks to Peter Gaddy at Gulf Marine Construction



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to say thanks to Pete Gaddy with Gulf Marine Construction. Approximately a year ago he sank the pilings for our dock on Bayou Grande and agreed to let me finish the rest of the dock. He was flexible, helpful, ordered supplies for me at his discount, explained the process, and even took time to answer questions from me on the weekend. However, by the end I was a little frustrated with the whole process, the time it took to get an inspection, etc. Looking back, this probably wasn't Pete's fault but I wasn't happy enough then to write a review.

Fast forward to three weeks ago and one of our lift motors went out on a Friday night. My fiance, being impatient and demanding as she can be, wanted the lift fixed asap so we could use the boat again. Pete was at our house Tuesday and had a crew from the lift company out Wednesday evening replacing the motor and we were up and running that night. :notworthy:

I normally expect foot dragging on warranty work, especially for a relatively small job from a customer who probably won't use you again (we only need one dock...). I was VERY impressed with Pete's turnaround time and how quickly the issue was resolved. Big thanks to Peter Gaddy with Gulf Marine Construction for awesome customer support. I will now recommend him with absolutely no reservations! :thumbup:


----------

